# WTT Great Northern Ghost recurve



## Apex Predator (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a Great Northern Ghost recurve that I would like to trade for a Hill style longbow.  I will probably hate myself for it, because it is the most shooter friendly recurve I have ever shot.  I am just leaning towards longbows again, and can't afford to keep many.  This one has osage limbs that are a nice honey brown.  I'm not sure of the riser wood, but maybe cocobolo. It has the index grip, which I like very much.  It is marked 49@28, but I think it's a couple of pounds less.  It's 58" AMO, but smooth as butter back to 28".  It is in great condition.  The only things worth mentioning are the grip is well handled and the leather is dark.  I have shot this bow nearly every day for 8 months!  There are some streaks in the glass that are noticeable in the sunlight.  I have more pics if interested.  If your not happy with it once you receive it, I'm not happy and I will trade you back.  I am looking for Hill style longbow in the 64-68" range that draws around 50-53@28.  I would like to have a dished or index style grip.  Nothing radical, but not straight either.  I prefer clear glass as well.  What do you have?





































Send any inquiries to coastalparts@comcast.net and elthompson3@bellsouth.net

Thanks for your time, Marty


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 1, 2008)

John, this has been a fine bow and I have enjoyed it tremendously!  I've killed hogs, deer, and rabbits with it.  I'm sick man, and I know you will understand.

Couple of more photos!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2008)

marty marty marty......LOL.....guy's this bow is awesome.....i owned it and shot it and it's everything marty say's and more. man i see RC has started a trend on the hill bows......


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 1, 2008)

I just gotta have one!


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 1, 2008)

John ya beat me to it----------"man i see RC has started a trend on the hill bows"---------
i was gonna say the same thing !


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 1, 2008)

I have to say that the most memorable thing about the piglet I shot Sunday afternoon was the absolutely delightful "ThumP" in the hand from that Hill.  I think I'll have a Black Widow up for sale pretty soon.
Chris


----------



## Dennis (Apr 1, 2008)

Y'all hush all i need is another bow!


----------



## RogerB (Apr 1, 2008)

I keep waiting for some of you to offer up some "Left handed" smooth shooters with the pig detecting radar option built in. LOL


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Apr 1, 2008)

aint nuttin wrong with the Hill bows ive shot my grandpas and it was the smoothist bow ive ever shot.....try and geet a "Wesley Special" they are good


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 1, 2008)

wonder how a 66" HH would handle a 29.5" draw ????


----------



## Al33 (Apr 1, 2008)

RogerB said:


> I keep waiting for some of you to offer up some "Left handed" smooth shooters with the pig detecting radar option built in. LOL



I think it's a good thing I AM a lefty shooter because there sure have been some nice offerings here of late. Not sure I could resist the temptations and I sure don't need anymore bows at the moment.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 1, 2008)

I`d get a 68 or 70 for that draw. If you try to shoot a short Hill bow you loose the smoothness and forgiveness.To me thats what makes`m sweet.Like Chris said that small thump and whisper quiet twang is what its about.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 3, 2008)

I've found a 67" Wesley Special, and it's on the way!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 10, 2008)

Traded for a Hill!!


----------

